# Surge's French Pikachu



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2010)

Just saw this off PLDHnet's youtube and well... I found it interesting.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/SPr0hK_CBjE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/SPr0hK_CBjE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPr0hK_CBjE


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 26, 2010)

That is rather strange.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> That is rather strange.


I know. All it does is give the 'dex entry in French. Plus you get a Yellow Shard


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 26, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a Yellow Shard does what exactly?


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 26, 2010)

Shards in this game give you rare berries. The Move Tutors don't want shards anymore in HG/SS, but want BP.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 26, 2010)

It's funny, because in all non-English speaking countries, Surge's Pikachu is English, because Surge is an American. But if they made it English in English games, it wouldn't be special, would it? So they made it French. XD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's funny, because in all non-English speaking countries, Surge's Pikachu is English, because Surge is an American. But if they made it English in English games, it wouldn't be special, would it? So they made it French. XD


I would so facepalm if in the English version, as in my one (UK), it was something stupid like:
"Surge's _American_ Pikachu".


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 26, 2010)

I could get that right now if I wanted. I was actually going to get it yesterday, but didn't.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Volty?


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Volty?


All nicknamed pokemon received have a "Y" at the end. Duhhh... XD

EX Rock<big><big>y</big></big>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 26, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muscl<big><big>e</big></big>

Owai


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

Someone I know got pissed just because the pikachu was a girl ^_^


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokefreak said:
			
		

> Someone I know got pissed just because the pikachu was a girl ^_^


It is? Ew. I hate female Pikachu. :X It sucks that the Surfing Pikachu is always female... =/


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Is this Real or a hack? 'Cuz i aint seen surge in the Train before


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Is this Real or a hack? 'Cuz i aint seen surge in the Train before


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Is this Real or a hack? 'Cuz i aint seen surge in the Train before


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				video description said:
			
		

> The great Lightning American is here on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays from 9AM to 11AM. But, he won't give you his number unless you catch a Pikachu (found at the Viridian Forest) and bring it to him. What honest North American gets up early with a job that lets you SLEEP IN EVERYDAY? I spit upon this man and his pink vs. bar.
> 
> Call him Friday morning (ANOTHER MORNING) to battle it out with his fierce Pachirisu.


That should cover the lag problem.

Funny, I was going to ask the same to you.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

Bonjour, pika pika???


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not rude :/

and i found it on Serebii before you posted the link but thx anyway dude :b


----------

